# My crickets keep dying!!!!



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Every time I buy crickets a few are always dead anyway, but when I get them home they just keep dying for no reason!!!!!

What can I do to stop them from dying?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you feeding/watering them?


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I feed them carrot and I was told they would get enough moisture from that. I keep then in the little tubs that they come in, could this be a problem


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep mine in the tubs they come in too. I suppose the other question is how long are you keeping them? It does get a bit messy in there after a couple of weeks, although with my current consumption they don't last that long any more...


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I normally buy about six boxes twice a month, my beardy eats about twenty crickets a day. which is roughly half a box


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm about out of ideas, other than if you can try getting half as much twice as often so they're "fresher". Or try a different supplier if there seems to be an excessive amount dead in tub when you buy.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I used to buy from pets at home, and most of them where dead so I stopped buying from there. I now buy from wrigglies and the reason I buy so many is so I can avoid having to buy so often, as it cost me £16 pound there and back in a taxi, as I have no other way of getting there.

Is there anywhere else I can buy from, if so could you please tell me.

I have heard of buying them of off the internet but I am not keen on buying off of the internet.

Thanks


----------



## sensi5446 (Sep 20, 2011)

Beardies are the best said:


> I used to buy from pets at home, and most of them where dead so I stopped buying from there. I now buy from wrigglies and the reason I buy so many is so I can avoid having to buy so often, as it cost me £16 pound there and back in a taxi, as I have no other way of getting there.
> 
> Is there anywhere else I can buy from, if so could you please tell me.
> 
> ...


I put mine in a 24 liter tube with holes in the lid and packing tape around the top edge, I have a feeding bowl (jam jar lid) in there with oats and bits of veg etc and a water bowl with a wet folded up piece of kitchen roll in (change this every few days) and lots of egg boxes for them to hide. The key is they need space to live and I remember a member once said on here "when you become a lizard keeper you become a insect keeper : victory:


----------

